# yearly def pump and def system failure due to cold winters



## Corey G. (Feb 17, 2020)

i have owned my 2017 Cruze TD since January 2018. I live in Wisconsin and it get quite cold in January and February. So far I've had to replace my Def pump and tank yearly.(the first time a month after i got the car). And this year my def line heater, another heater to due with the system and, a battery heater went out. only one of the parts are covered under warranty. I currently can't afford to get it fixed due to losing a job and the repair cost. So currently my car is throttled down to 55mph. So far i am not impressed that i can not drive my car year round without issues.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry about the problems. Not sure what is causing your failures? Not sure what you mean by a battery heater? There is no factory battery heater.

It is not normal even in cold weather for the problems you are having. 

I have had a couple cold weather glitches with mine in -30 weather, but no failures of anything after 3 winters. We regularly see below 0F highs in Jan and Feb.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi Corey,

I came across a new additive, Xenum Admax, that keeps the DEF (AdBlue) from crystalizing at low temperatures and has other benefits... Keeps the SCR Cat clean and prevents other issues with def injector clogging, SCR cat clogging, etc.









ADMAX - Xenum Power of Technology


Professional product developed to ensure the reliability of the AdBlue® system. Increases the efficiency of AdBlue®. Prevents the formation of crystals in




xenum.com














It is only available in Europe and I am just completing discussions with one of the distributors to get a case of it. I am guessing it will be here in a couple of weeks. (I am in Portland, Oregon).

I am also getting a case of Nex10 - which prevents DPF regen issues, etc.

Just let me know and I can send a bottle your way.

What is the estimate to complete the repair on your cruze?

thanks,
jeff


----------



## Corey G. (Feb 17, 2020)

TDCruze said:


> Sorry about the problems. Not sure what is causing your failures? Not sure what you mean by a battery heater? There is no factory battery heater.
> 
> It is not normal even in cold weather for the problems you are having.
> 
> I have had a couple cold weather glitches with mine in -30 weather, but no failures of anything after 3 winters. We regularly see below 0F highs in Jan and Feb.


That is not reassuring that you are not experiencing these issues it may just be my car then. Thank you for the info. and this will be the 6th time in the 3 years I've owned the car it has gone in for a issue with the def system. I'm going to switch the def fluid i use. The car had no issues starting in the cold weather. Probably due to the anti gel and fuel additive i put in every fill so i think its just a DEF issue.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Corey G. said:


> That is not reassuring that you are not experiencing these issues it may just be my car then. Thank you for the info. and this will be the 6th time in the 3 years I've owned the car it has gone in for a issue with the def system. I'm going to switch the def fluid i use. The car had no issues starting in the cold weather. Probably due to the anti gel and fuel additive i put in every fill so i think its just a DEF issue.


Do you completely top off the def tank when filling it?

In the winter the tank should not be filled completely to allow expansion room for the DEF to freeze. I try to go 7/8 full max in winter. No gauge so have to judge. Usually once the first DEF low warning comes up I just do half a 2.5 gal jug in the winter.


----------



## Corey G. (Feb 17, 2020)

oregon_rider said:


> Hi Corey,
> 
> I came across a new additive, Xenum Admax, that keeps the DEF (AdBlue) from crystalizing at low temperatures and has other benefits... Keeps the SCR Cat clean and prevents other issues with def injector clogging, SCR cat clogging, etc.
> 
> ...





oregon_rider said:


> Hi Corey,
> 
> I came across a new additive, Xenum Admax, that keeps the DEF (AdBlue) from crystalizing at low temperatures and has other benefits... Keeps the SCR Cat clean and prevents other issues with def injector clogging, SCR cat clogging, etc.
> 
> ...


I would definitely be interested in trying this also what def fluid do you use?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I have ordered a case and it is on the way. It will be a couple of weeks before it arrives.

I have been buying def at a local store. It is blue def brand I now have an account with a cardlock and can fill up with def at the pump. I think the brand is nexgen. It will be fresher than getting it at the store. 

Jeff


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> def at the pump...It will be fresher than getting it at the store


The pump dispensers I have seen store the DEF outside in an above-ground tank. That means it's at ambient temperature, which can get pretty hot. DEF in bottles at the store is inside air conditioning while it's stored.

I think the stuff in the bottles is more fresh than some pump dispensers.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> I think the stuff in the bottles is more fresh than some pump dispensers.


And more expensive in my experience. Sure, the pump is usually brand name, but personally I'll keep using my $2.60/gallon Rural King DEF over the $3/gallon pump stuff.

For myself, the jug is usually more convenient as well.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Update on my additive shipment from the U.K. DHL says it will arrive on friday...

jeff


----------

